# Sebawaing



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

I see there are a few people who hunt the east side of the bay. I was just wondering if anybody on this site hunted out of Charlie's Place. I started hunting there in 1967.
And stopped hunting there after the flood.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I know of Fish Point Lodge and the Wienikies (sp) out of Bayport but I've never heard of any place called Charlies.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Charlies is up north of sebewaing I do believe. Fish Point is south, and a buddy I know hunts out of Charlies place at the east marsh or something like that.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I've heard of Charlies place, I had some friends that hunted out of there. I used to hunt out of Weneke's for 10 years. I have hunted the East marsh a bunch over the years.
Smoke


----------



## mudchucker09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Blunts harbor it is called now


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> I've heard of Charlies place, I had some friends that hunted out of there. I used to hunt out of Weneke's for 10 years. I have hunted the East marsh a bunch over the years.
> Smoke


Todd,

Is the "east marsh" that area out between Finn Rd. and the middle grounds? Seems like I've heard it referred to that in some circles.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Is the "east marsh" that area out between Finn Rd. and the middle grounds? Seems like I've heard it referred to that in some circles.


North and West of Wineke's So yea out there East of the Middle grounds. Which is where I never hunt. The middle grounds (to many holes and not duck hunting holes, if you know what I mean) 

I stay away from there as much as I can. Some of those guy's out there will argue over a 50' x 50' clump of cattails. :rant: :lol: Been in a tussle or two in there through the years.  Not worth it.

Defoe Island, black rushes or east marsh, there's plenty of places to hunt to be argueing over a clump of cattails! But the water is a bit shallow for outboards, but that's ok. 
Smoke


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

mudchucker09 said:


> Blunts harbor it is called now


Charlie's was next to Blunt's Harbor. It closed in 1986.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> North and West of Wineke's So yea out there East of the Middle grounds. Which is where I never hunt. The middle grounds (to many holes and not duck hunting holes, if you know what I mean)
> 
> I stay away from there as much as I can. Some of those guy's out there will argue over a 50' x 50' clump of cattails. :rant: :lol: Been in a tussle or two in there through the years.  Not worth it.
> 
> ...


Yep, I know what you mean about crowds. We were out there a few years ago during gun deer season, and a bunch of guys came out in airboats with blaze orange, and proceeded to do deer drives. Scared everything within two miles out of the county. When I mentioned to one of them about the fact that we were trying to duck hunt, I thought they were going find me buried in a shallow grave. Kinda scary how some of those locals feel they own the entire middle grounds area. I'm hearing banjo's...as in "Deliverance" :evilsmile


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Yea! "That's a purtty mouth you got thar boy"! ne_eye: :help:
Smoke


----------



## mudchucker09 (Jun 2, 2009)

dutchers cut blunts and charlies same thing about a mile diff.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats my place. STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evil:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

pintail charlie said:


> Thats my place. STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evil:


Oh mannn...if PC hunts there there isn't any room for anyone else....With the Gazzilion decoys he sets out and all I'm suprised there is even room for the ducks!!! :yikes::yikes::yikes: :lol:


----------



## franchionline (Sep 14, 2009)

hey Duckbuster2, I see you used to hunt back at Charlie's Place back in the 60's and I am sure your stories are about the same as mine when Charlie's name is mentioned. What a character that guy was and a sad day when he had to leave his resort. The place is gone these days and the new owner filled it all in with dirt but word has it the DNR didn't like that. So Charlie's is just a memory for a lot of people but the hunting is still there and the ducks will always fly in sebewaing


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

smoke said:


> North and West of Wineke's So yea out there East of the Middle grounds. Which is where I never hunt. The middle grounds (to many holes and not duck hunting holes, if you know what I mean)
> 
> I stay away from there as much as I can. Some of those guy's out there will argue over a 50' x 50' clump of cattails. :rant: :lol: Been in a tussle or two in there through the years.  Not worth it.



Smoke, are you aware that the Wenekes (sp?) are some of the biggest instigators of conflict on the inside over de facto ownership of cattail clumps?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Smoke, are you aware that the people who guided you for 10 years are some of the biggest instigators of conflict on the inside over de facto ownership of cattail clumps?


I never had a guide out of there, I freelanced, every hunt. All we had was just an old 1950's travel trailer, which was parked about 3 trailers or so West of the cement block bathroom. that used to be owned by Tommy Meyer. We bought it from him, and then hunted out of it for several years. It wasn't much but it was warm and dry with all the comforts of a duck lodge, 1960's fridge, gas stove original I might add, mirrors all over the walls, and several stacks of mags, left from the original owner that should have been burned. Several that I'd never heard of! :SHOCKED: :help:

And yes I am very aware of how they believe they own the cattail clumps. It's not just them, it's others that hunted out of there as well. 

Which as I mentioned, is why I stayed out of the middle grounds as much as possible and why I no longer hunt out of there. 
Smoke


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

smoke said:


> And yes I am very aware of how they believe they own the cattail clumps. It's not just them, it's others that hunted out of there as well.
> 
> Which as I mentioned, is why I stayed out of the middle grounds as much as possible and why I no longer hunt out of there.




Yea, it certainly can be a hassle. Inside was my opening day spot for quite a few years. Low water was the factor that finally drove me out. I can deal with hunters that think they own public land, but not with locations that became bone dry.


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

Not to throw #2 shot but S-Man you are soooo right about the "W" pack. I have had many run in's with them or their friends, one comes to mind. The friends would come out first, "Man you better get F-ing out of there! Do you know who's F-ing spot that is? Man you must be F-ing crazy!! I don't want to be around when all the F-ing lead starts flying" (I think he means steel but who knows), When the intimidation woudn't work, out come the airboats, headlights, rev that baby up, LOUD!!! Maybe that will do it!!! Last time I told them to go ahead use the spot they were weaseling in on and both me and their clients would get no shooting at all, I would see to it, at that point you are so worked up you don't care but their customers sure do with what they are paying them. After all the swearing stopped (Heaven forbid there was a lady or young child in the boats), and you try to repeat the public land laws and they try to tell you the laws don't apply to guided hunting spots, they left me alone at the spot I set up at hours before. But I got to tell you I was wound tighter than a drum all day! Funny thing they were always so nice at the shows, I guess it's about the money to them and they have to get it when they can.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

franchionline said:


> hey Duckbuster2, I see you used to hunt back at Charlie's Place back in the 60's and I am sure your stories are about the same as mine when Charlie's name is mentioned. What a character that guy was and a sad day when he had to leave his resort. The place is gone these days and the new owner filled it all in with dirt but word has it the DNR didn't like that. So Charlie's is just a memory for a lot of people but the hunting is still there and the ducks will always fly in sebewaing


Yeah, I started hunting up there with my dad, Art Webb, back in the 60s, and still hunt up there now.


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

dthur said:


> Not to throw #2 shot but S-Man you are soooo right about the "W" pack. I have had many run in's with them or their friends, one comes to mind. The friends would come out first, "Man you better get F-ing out of there! Do you know who's F-ing spot that is? Man you must be F-ing crazy!! I don't want to be around when all the F-ing lead starts flying" (I think he means steel but who knows), When the intimidation woudn't work, out come the airboats, headlights, rev that baby up, LOUD!!! Maybe that will do it!!! Last time I told them to go ahead use the spot they were weaseling in on and both me and their clients would get no shooting at all, I would see to it, at that point you are so worked up you don't care but their customers sure do with what they are paying them. After all the swearing stopped (Heaven forbid there was a lady or young child in the boats), and you try to repeat the public land laws and they try to tell you the laws don't apply to guided hunting spots, they left me alone at the spot I set up at hours before. But I got to tell you I was wound tighter than a drum all day! Funny thing they were always so nice at the shows, I guess it's about the money to them and they have to get it when they can.


Wow, im gald i have never ran into that. ive been going out around the the seb. area for the last 4-5 years. I did talk to local off of geiger road last year before season that was building a blind with his kids was totally opposite of that but he did warn me off the *****!!!!s that roam the area. he had some nasty stories of run in with others. we shot the breeze for a half or so and was even kind enough to tell us were his other blinds were and if we wanted to hunt them go ahead if he wasnt in them. need more guy like this in marsh.


----------

